
The Right Way to Think About Semantic Versioning - duck
http://www.xanthir.com/b4ee0
======
Nadya
I don't think the author understands SemVer based on them raising the point of
"major vs minor" arguments.

1\. What argument over Major vs Minor? Major makes incompatible API changes.
Minor _adds_ backwards-compatible functionality. Patches are bug fixes that
_do not_ add functionality.

So taking 2.3.13 as an example.

Since the release of 1.0.0 there has been 1 major change that required changes
to the API that were incompatible with the old API causing the version to rise
to 2.0.0. There have been 3 minor changes on the 2.0 Version that have added
backwards-compatible (to 2.0.0) functionality. There have been 13 patches that
have fixed bugs since version 2.0.0 was released.

Where is the confusion? What is there to argue over?

------
dudul
The post would be much more interesting if it discussed _how_ to identify how
to increment the version. How do you really know when you introduced a
breaking change? How can you verify that code written against the old version
will still work? Other than meticulously tracking the changelog or having a
very complete suite of tests.

